

Ask HN: Is this a shady recruiter? - richpalmer2

I recently engaged a recruiter to help me find 3-6mo contracts. They set me up with an interview at a well-known, established local firm where the hiring manager (who I'd be working for) loved me and asked if I could start working that very day.<p>Of course I needed to sign a contract with the recruiter agreeing to a pay rate, start date and all the legal stuff. I signed it, they signed it - and I assumed that I was all ready to go to work on my start date.<p>When I sent an email asking where/when I should be there. No response. I called them and left a message. No call back... Two days later, I get an email saying that the start date was pushed back. A day before this new start date, I called and emailed them. Again, no response.<p>It's been another four days without any communication. Is this normal/typical of recruiters? Should I hold out hope for the opportunity? Or am I being screwed?<p>In case it's relevant, I am in the Denver area, and this was for a BA type role.
======
VuongN
For situations like this, email the hiring company (not the recruiters--you
should have your interviewers' info anyway) and in the nicest way possible
"withdraw" your application citing the reasons:

1) You had other opportunities that needed quicker answer and multiple
attempts at communications with the recruiter were not very transparent and
thus you needed to move on and pursue another opportunity. Cite the
appropriate dates you made the attempt at connecting with the recruiter.

2) Thank them for the opportunity and wish them well. Here's the kicker: you
also CC the recruiter and his manager :)

This is probably the nicest and most professional "flip-the-bird" to the
recruiter that treated you badly. I know it might be a bit petty, but if you
just withdraw your application with the recruiters, he/she might give the
hiring company the impression that you were just flaky and pull out at the
last minute. People do talk, especially when you're doing contracts. You have
to look out for yourself first and if the recruiter is any good, he would be
doing everything he can to take care of you.

Still, if the start date is only the issue and everything was signed already--
would it be fair for you to contact the company directly and ask them what's
up before you withdraw your application?

~~~
richpalmer2
Thanks for this advice. I was thinking about ways to close the loop and get
out of this situation without harming future opportunities. This would be a
good way to make sure my name stays clear with the hiring manager.

------
KevBurnsJr
More than likely, the business is unhappy with the terms of the recruiter's
agreement. These guys will do all sorts of things with contractors like add a
30% commission on top of your hourly fee and bake in a clause entitling the
recuiter to a bonus equal to 20% of your salary if the company decides to hire
you full time.

You will probably not be offered this position any way except through the
recruiter.

My advice is to continue your search, and only work with embedded recruiters
who are paid hourly or salary for their services. These recruiters will have
corporate email addresses matching the companies they represent.

~~~
richpalmer2
The strange thing is that this recruiter has already placed other people at
this company (according to the hiring manager). Maybe the terms did change, or
the quality of those candidates turned out to be sub-par.

I have started working with a corporate recruiter at another firm, and so far
it's been a much better experience.

~~~
KevBurnsJr
good for you

------
devy_t
Glad to hear that you've identified another recruiter who will best represent
and look out your interests.

Contractors are clients of recruiting firms and the companies to which they
are applying. If you don't feel you're receiving the kind of "customer
service" you truly deserve feel free to explore other firms or work with other
recruiters from the same company. The recruiter who you have the best rapport
with will return your inquiries or be proactive in giving you a status update
in a timely manner, no matter how busy their schedules become.

The economy in the last several years has presented some hiring circumstances
I've never seen before. Some companies have decided to hold off on hiring
abruptly or discharged people they recently recruited given incoming news.

Good luck and embrace the times as a learning experience.

------
johnnyg
This is not how it works. Cut ties and try another recruiter or add your name
to the HN contractors list and see what shakes out. Here that link:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&hl=en_US),
etc.

Also, I've had good experiences with Curtis.Weigel@CyberCoders.com.

~~~
richpalmer2
Thanks for that resource, I had no idea it existed.

------
petervandijck
Yes, this is shady.

